# good news/bad news mosquito lake report..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well.... ill give you the bad news first, theres still nomore progress on the rt 88 ramp  not sure of the hold up but..... now for the good news.... looks like the lake water level is up a foot from last tuesday when i was out there and the army corp is NOT letting a higher than normal flow from the spillway. mosquito lake is filling up  BUT... some more bad news... the fish now have more cubic feet of water to hide from us.lol. i also saw about 10 guys fishing from the boat docks in the state park. im not too sure what they were doing.. all i saw was a small bluegill caught and i watched them for about 25 minutes?? ,. they actually looked like they were ice fishing or trying to off the boat docks, sitting on 5 gallon buckets, jigging  anyhow, i took some photos with my phone and ill need to resize. i also found more zebra mussle shells than ive ever done before in my spring shoreline walks, just amazing the amount of shells on the southeast shore.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yah. I pulled in there yesterday to take a look. There is only one excavator there now. Dosen't look like they got much done. Must be a Union job. LOL


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the report!! I can't wait to get the boat out there


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'll be out later this week. Need some fishing therapy. Just finished putting new front deck, carpet and all i need to do is mount my new/used trolling motor and I am there.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i can't wait for the crappies to come in on the causeway i am getting that crappie fever going. anyone know if they are doing anygood on the causeway right now catching anything.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the report ,your always a good source of info, thanks again.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> i can't wait for the crappies to come in on the causeway i am getting that crappie fever going. anyone know if they are doing anygood on the causeway right now catching anything.



I'm thinking about hitting it sat night. Will be up there anyway as I am taking my boat up there for the season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelhead1 said:


> I'm thinking about hitting it sat night. Will be up there anyway as I am taking my boat up there for the season.


im still waiting for the invite


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I'm not too upset about the Zebras out there. It was bound to happen. Mosquito has very little of the hard structure that they need to attach to, to have any real impact. If the few that are there clear the water a little, I think it would be a good thing. I know that it's an interloping and invasive species, but it's too late to help that issue. Mosquito is just a big muddy bath tub in MHO. It's arguably the best inland walleye lake in the state also. Having clearer water may increase the size of the weed beds, and really, that's about the main fishing structure the lake offers.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The zebras have been in there for awhile now. They have definitely changed the lake. The water gets much clearer and the weeds have been growing deeper. It has also turned some of the pasts better weeds into a mess in a few areas. With that said it is still producing good catches of different species.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> im still waiting for the invite



Fishinful and I will be there Sat. Green Honda Pilot. Prob right about dark 

Not sure on which side. Depends on how hard the wind is!


----------

